# What's your current passion/obsession?



## Monika H. (Apr 24, 2018)

Always looking for the weirdest in this community...

Kiwis, what is your current or has been your most involving passion? Did it devolve into obssession? How it has impacted on your life? Have you got out if, or still are in it?
I'm looking forward to hear your stories (but watch the powerlevel)


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 24, 2018)

Gundam model kit building/painting.


----------



## kinglordsupreme19 (Apr 24, 2018)

Trying to coherently respond to the problem of epistemic regress without appealing to circularity or 'just obvious' foundations. Neither is working. It's on my mind quite a lot, and I think it may be having a detrimental effect on my psyche as my systemising tendencies move to deconstruct every reason and motive for a coherent view of morality or human action. Everything is increasingly appearing to be chaotic and concepts like causation, agency, and belief itself are starting to unravel. I seem unable to do what most sceptical philosophers do and just act as though the problem didn't exist in day-to-day life, and so I'm increasingly feeling jittery and rather disorientated in the face of stimuli in reality I can no longer quite classify.


----------



## scared sheep (Apr 24, 2018)

...figure collecting.

I've discovered I feel a certain satisfaction from owning merch. Not only is it nice to look at/fun to play with, but it makes me feel like I own a part of the content. Like having a physical CD, not just the song files downloaded. I'm hoping it doesn't start to become an issue, figures can be expensive.

I'm also currently thinking about getting into figure painting. I've seen a bunch of cool garage kits and unfinished figures, and would like to own some, Getting someone to paint them for you is expensive, so I've thought about learning how to myself. Only issue is, I'm terrible at painting on a canvas. It being 3D probably won't help. Also, poor motor control makes details hard.


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 24, 2018)

Helping a friend find or design some helicopter parts. Got a buddy trying to actually rebuild the Hind-A from Red Dawn out of a wrecked Puma to gift to a museum he has done some work for


----------



## Florence (Apr 24, 2018)

scared sheep said:


> ...figure collecting.
> 
> I've discovered I feel a certain satisfaction from owning merch. Not only is it nice to look at/fun to play with, but it makes me feel like I own a part of the content. Like having a physical CD, not just the song files downloaded. I'm hoping it doesn't start to become an issue, figures can be expensive.
> 
> I'm also currently thinking about getting into figure painting. I've seen a bunch of cool garage kits and unfinished figures, and would like to own some, Getting someone to paint them for you is expensive, so I've thought about learning how to myself. Only issue is, I'm terrible at painting on a canvas. It being 3D probably won't help. Also, poor motor control makes details hard.


Order from Mandarake. Sure it's second-hand, but the Japs are incredibly autistic over that stuff — 99% of the time the box won't even have been opened.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Apr 24, 2018)

I am trying to get a book written and I'm working on getting a garden railroad set up


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 24, 2018)

I am trying to improve my drawing skills.


----------



## Reynard (Apr 24, 2018)

I’ve been obsessed with guitars for a few years now.  Can’t tell you how much of a gear nut I am.

There’s other stuff as well, but I don’t think revealing intimate details would be appropriate.



TiggerNits said:


> Helping a friend find or design some helicopter parts. Got a buddy trying to actually rebuild the Hind-A from Red Dawn out of a wrecked Puma to gift to a museum he has done some work for


I actually used to volunteer at one of the places that has one of two all-original Hind helicopters in its collection.  That was a while ago, mind you, but it was cool seeing it.  The things are fucking huge!


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Apr 24, 2018)

Taxidermy, it's very relaxing.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Apr 24, 2018)

I don't have any kind of hobby. Dysthymia hit me too hard.

Well... I like to read about lolcows, maybe?


----------



## Bob Page (Apr 24, 2018)

Evangelion, I like the series. Don't watch EoE while high on weed, acid or shrooms. You'll be tripping balls. Oh, and writing a script for an audio drama based on Killzone(Helghan Forever!).


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Apr 24, 2018)

Just finished Bully: Scholarship Edition for the second time and managed to 100% it, leading to me obsessing with the idea of Bully 2 maybe happening after Red Dead Redemption 2. I guess only time will tell...

While I'm usually more into virtuoso music with complex harmonics, the excellent soundtrack of the aforementioned Rockstar classic really pushed me to try and come up with as much simple but catchy (and hopefully halfways unique) hooks and chord progressions as possible. There's something really rewarding in writing simple stuff you can hum, sounds familiar but still has a little something that makes it stand out, be it some craftily snuck in dissonance or odd tempi.

Finally, I'm trying to learn at least one song a week, and have them memorized for as long as possible. So far I've managed to learn The theme for the Defender of The Castle mission from Bully, Memories by Joe Satriani, Pacing the Cage by Bruce Cockburn, Moanin' by Charles Mingus (can't believe I had never bothered to learn this one considering I listen to it almost daily), Whole Lotta Rosie by AC\DC, Call of Ktulu by Metallica, Vogel in Kafig from Attack on Titan and Komm Süsser Tod from End of Evangelion.

Oh, and I can't wait till the latest chapter of Berserk comes out this week. My friends one to watch Avengers: Infinity War with me in the cinema, but I'm afraid I won't be able to focus on it at all if I don't manage to read my beloved dark fantasy manga beforehand.


----------



## Bob Page (Apr 24, 2018)

ShittyRecolor said:


> Just finished Bully: Scholarship Edition for the second time, and managed to 100% it, leading to me obsessing with the idea of Bully 2 maybe happening after Red Dead Redemption 2. I guess only time will tell...


I've been 100%'ing Morrowind the only way I know:


Spoiler



Murdering every NPC I can find. Fuck the main quest. Every living soul in Morrowind will be sacrificed to Khorne with the skull of Vivec being the thing to top his skull throne. Blood for the Blood God!


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 24, 2018)

Reynard said:


> I’ve been obsessed with guitars for a few years now.  Can’t tell you how much of a gear nut I am.
> 
> There’s other stuff as well, but I don’t think revealing intimate details would be appropriate.
> 
> ...



Yeah, most likely Hind-D's though. What he's trying to build is the replica Hind-A from Red Dawn/Rambo II thats on top of a Puma. It's essentially a replica of a replica that will never be flown (because the frame its built on is far from airworthy)


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Apr 24, 2018)

Bob Page said:


> I've been 100%'ing Morrowind the only way I know:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Haha, it's always fun to give the GTA treatment to RPGs that expect you to be super involved. I've also watched the original NGE and EoE a month or so ago for the first time, it was pretty interesting! Kinda wish I had watched it a lot sooner though, like when I was an angsty teenager like Shinji.


----------



## Reynard (Apr 24, 2018)

TiggerNits said:


> Yeah, most likely Hind-D's though. What he's trying to build is the replica Hind-A from Red Dawn/Rambo II thats on top of a Puma. It's essentially a replica of a replica that will never be flown (because the frame its built on is far from airworthy)


I’d have to go back and check, but it was the same types that were used back in Afghanistan in the 80s.  And it was, to my knowledge, all original.


----------



## takemetoyourgrave (Apr 24, 2018)

listen man I'm not saying I'm writing letters to serial killers, but...


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 24, 2018)

Reynard said:


> I’d have to go back and check, but it was the same types that were used back in Afghanistan in the 80s.  And it was, to my knowledge, all original.



Yeah, Afghan had a lot of both. 

Did they look like this







or this






Because the one on the bottom is the A, which is exceedingly rare and I _think_ the only ones preserved are in Russian and Ukranian museums


----------



## Bob Page (Apr 24, 2018)

ShittyRecolor said:


> Haha, it's always fun to give the GTA treatment to RPGs that expect you to be super involved. I've also watched the original NGE and EoE a month or so ago for the first time, it was pretty interesting! Kinda wish I had watched it a lot sooner though, like when I was an angsty teenager like Shinji.


Yeah, I would've done the same in Oblivion and do what Mehrune's Dagon was about to do if there weren't some NPCs that I couldn't kill no matter what I do, same goes for Skyrim.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 24, 2018)

I am currently rekindling my love of the World of Darkness tabletop role-playing games, most notably _Vampire: The Masquerade _and _Werewolf: The Apocalypse_. 

In fact, I got invited to join a gaming group near where I live that plays the Live-Action versions of the World of Darkness games about once a month, and yes I did play. It was my first LARP game and I found it to be surprisingly enjoyable.

I know LARP is a common target of cringe and mockery, and for good reason, but this LARP group near where I live was surprisingly nice. The people were cool and laid back and nobody took anything too seriously. It helped that we were playing at the house of one of the players and not in a public area like a park.

It was a double-header of sorts and an all-day event where we played a Werewolf game in the daytime, and then played Vampire in the evening and nighttime hours, with a lunch break in between games. I had a lot of fun and met some good people that I will gladly game with again.

On an unrelated note, I am also passionate about military history and I'm wanting to get into miniature wargaming.


----------



## Reynard (Apr 24, 2018)

TiggerNits said:


> Yeah, Afghan had a lot of both.
> 
> Did they look like this
> 
> ...


Yeah, it was the top one.  Still, one of two in the US.  Pretty impressive.  Especially when you learn the quirks of the thing, like how it needs to take off like a plane because it’s so heavy.


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 24, 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, it was the top one.  Still, one of two in the US.  Pretty impressive.  Especially when you learn the quirks of the thing, like how it needs to take off like a plane because it’s so heavy.



Yeah, there's a D nearby in Tucson. Its a neat chopper. The guy Im helping with this thing actually flew the Hind that the US got from Chad before the wall fell. He was also a test pilot on the CH-47 and the Blackhawk, the entire reason for this build is because his friend who passed a bit ago had helped build the "Hind" they used in Red Dawn and he thought it would be a fun project. 

One of my friends helping on it is using it as an excuse to spend thousands on upgrading his CnC router. Old guys come up with odd and expensive diversions it seems


----------



## Reynard (Apr 24, 2018)

TiggerNits said:


> Yeah, there's a D nearby in Tucson. Its a neat chopper. The guy Im helping with this thing actually flew the Hind that the US got from Chad before the wall fell. He was also a test pilot on the CH-47 and the Blackhawk, the entire reason for this build is because his friend who passed a bit ago had helped build the "Hind" they used in Red Dawn and he thought it would be a fun project.
> 
> One of my friends helping on it is using it as an excuse to spend thousands on upgrading his CnC router. Old guys come up with odd and expensive diversions it seems


I think the one where I volunteered was the one the US got back then if I’m not mistaken.  It’s been a while since I was there.  Been since I volunteered years ago.


----------



## GV 998 (Apr 24, 2018)

I collect 1/6 scale figures, mainly Hot Toys. This is my most recent addition to my collection







This is going to be my next addition, when it comes out
https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/1c/9f/de/1c9fde270c2132d32268557f354b5a5a.jpg 

(And yes, that is Boba Fett in the "Star Wars Holiday Special" cartoon colors)


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 24, 2018)

Reynard said:


> I think the one where I volunteered was the one the US got back then if I’m not mistaken.  It’s been a while since I was there.  Been since I volunteered years ago.




It isn't, that one is still at Ft. Polk for use as OPFOR along with 1 or 2 others they shuffle to and from there and Bliss and occasionally to Irwin.


----------



## Reynard (Apr 24, 2018)

TiggerNits said:


> It isn't, that one is still at Ft. Polk for use as OPFOR along with 1 or 2 others they shuffle to and from there and Bliss and occasionally to Irwin.


I remember them saying it was one of the ones that the US captured somewhere, but I couldn’t tell you where.


----------



## Existential Crisis (Apr 24, 2018)

I keep track of most (if not all) webcomics I've read, and even some I haven't. Sometimes it's interesting to look back on what I used to like years ago.

I also like to draw but I just doodle and sketch most of the time.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Apr 24, 2018)

I have like, 80 hobbies and no time to do them all.
I'm always doing art to some degree, but right now I've been painting a lot and making polymer clay monsters. 
I also play a few instruments. Very recently I've taken up skateboarding.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 24, 2018)

Chris-Chan.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 24, 2018)

I’m obsessed with reading threads that may or may not be honeypots.


----------



## Lez (Apr 24, 2018)

Writing and drawing fan-related stuff. I'm not particularly good at art but I'm practising, and two of my fanfics were recommended on tvtropes so some people must like them.

Oh and  Doom WADs.


----------



## SadClownMan (Apr 24, 2018)

I've been slowly easing back into payday and have been on full no life mode with that game.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Apr 24, 2018)

Lately I have been drinking to quell the constant, nagging spectre of age and time, and the shadow of that which could have been

Also gardening


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 24, 2018)

Galvatron said:


> I collect 1/6 scale figures, mainly Hot Toys. This is my most recent addition to my collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I’m planing to get into figure collecting as well. Mostly capeshit stuff.
Though I try to avoid Hot Toys, I just don’t know why, but I don’t like them too much.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Apr 24, 2018)

Right now I'm buying a shit load of manga in an attempt to fill the void left by having to put my previous addiction of buying a shit load of vidya on the back burner due to recent changes in my life. $12 a pop is manageable for me right now. $60+ a pop isn't. I don't know what it says about me that I have these compulsions, but I have them. 

Also golf.


----------



## Plunkie (Apr 24, 2018)

Right now I’m terribly addicted to Snus which has over a $30 shipping fee just to get to the fucking States

Also like collecting musical instruments even though I’m absolutely shit at them. Really fond of the Gretsch Historic Series Streamliners (cat’s eye) guitars right now


----------



## Nekromantik (Apr 25, 2018)

I got a few things I'm getting into. Trying to get the whole EC comic collection, a few pulp series I'm reading, learning to (badly) play the guitar, luckily I have a live in teacher, slowly watching the whole Dark Shadows show (I'm on episode 143).


----------



## GV 998 (Apr 25, 2018)

TheClorax said:


> Yeah, I’m planing to get into figure collecting as well. Mostly capeshit stuff.
> Though I try to avoid Hot Toys, I just don’t know why, but I don’t like them too much.


Why's that? Is it their price point? Their Scale? I'm just curious, because for 1/6 scale collectors, anyway, Hot Toys is basically the gold standard


----------



## drtoboggan (Apr 25, 2018)

Armenian porn.


----------



## Monika H. (Apr 25, 2018)

Since I'm on a on-call job, and business is a bit slow these days, I have quite a lot of free time. I have always been quite into historical books and documentaries especially about WWII and the Nazi (who would have thought) and Soviet regimes. 
As of now, I'm getting into cooking and gardening: I'm trying to start up a biodynamic system in that shallow patch of land that I call garden. I'm also starting to enjoy countryside walks alone, with my wife or my friends.

Only things that worries me, is that I've reached three full shots of Slivovitz a day.


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 25, 2018)

Galvatron said:


> Why's that? Is it their price point? Their Scale? I'm just curious, because for 1/6 scale collectors, anyway, Hot Toys is basically the gold standard


Their wallet eating for the most part, and I’m just not a fan of 1/6 scale.
For me, I’m more of a Revoltech Guy. I just love how über poseable they are.


Spoiler: Case in Point


----------



## Rokko (Apr 25, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> three full shots of Slivovitz a day.


Hopefully warm and with sugar? Yummy.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Apr 25, 2018)

I want to actually be a productive writer of fiction, but my flawed attention span pisses in my general direction, every day.


----------



## ADN_VIII (Apr 25, 2018)

Origami. I've been living in a hotel for a while while I find a new place to live and I picked up paper craft to keep from going nuts. Started with planes, now animals. It's engaging enough for me to sink time into and simple enough that it's not frustrating.


----------



## Coda (Apr 25, 2018)

Tennis. It's different from any other sports because it's all on you, unless you do doubles/mixed of course. I love hearing that signature racket pop once it hits that sweet spot on the strings. Exercising in general also because it gives me this high that is so unexplainable.


----------



## James Howlett (Apr 25, 2018)

Looking at pornographic subreddits while at work.


----------



## bruncket (Apr 25, 2018)

recently ive been editing videos a lot, they arent _good_ edits but i think i enjoy making shitty videos? yeah i think thats my obsession right now, editing and producing shitty videos


----------



## Monika H. (Apr 25, 2018)

Rokko said:


> Hopefully warm and with sugar? Yummy.



Well, it helps getting through the day.


----------



## Rokko (Apr 25, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Well, it helps getting through the day.


Sliitz is making me very melancholic, be carefull about the quantities (only if you are not from a country where its very common). But its awesome.
My alcoholic obsession is cheap beer, or to be specific, aldi-beer. Karlskrone. My other obsession  are watches.


----------



## omori (Apr 25, 2018)

I recently started taking my interest in cosplay more seriously since my last project was pretty successful. Currently planning my next one and adding on to another that I did last year.


----------



## Monika H. (Apr 25, 2018)

Rokko said:


> Sliitz is making me very melancholic, be carefull about the quantities (only if you are not from a country where its very common). But its awesome.
> My alcoholic obsession is cheap beer, or to be specific, aldi-beer. Karlskrone. My other obsession  are watches.



Well, although Slivovitz is not that common in the Czech Republic, it's not a rare find either; I have a distillery that also acts as a liquor store near my house that has plenty of stuff. Other hobbies that my wife passed me are drawing, scented candles and a passing interest in lepidopterology (she collects butterflies from the world).


----------



## Nekromantik (Apr 26, 2018)

Horror movies have been a thing for me for a long time.

Last year Mr. Nekro got me a sub to get a Mystery Box from Full Moon entertainment, (the guys that did Puppet Master). I got a box every other month with 4 to 5 DVD (only got doubles a few times), 1 bluray, horror magazines, various little things like bobble heads of characters, ash trays, shot glasses all with things from movies they did, a copy of the Script from the movie Killjoy signed by the cast. It was very much worth it in my option.


----------



## soy_king (Apr 26, 2018)

Like a true autism I've been creating a 1/1000th scale medieval fantasy world in Minecraft, complete with lore, trade inventories, and food self sufficiency.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Apr 26, 2018)

Considering he's in my avatar I'd have to say Stephen Fry. (But also British comedians.) I discovered him while going through old British Whose Line Is It Anyway on Youtube and I thought he was funny enough to look into. I got sucked into his literature and QI and other shows he was involved in, and his work with Hugh Laurie. Eventually I became a member of his forum and a member of a circle of fans. The only way this interest impacted my life was because of this circle of friends. Some of his most vocal fans used to direct message him all the time and he'd talk to them, and the bossiest control freak in this group controlled everyone in the circle. I realized that they were nutcases and gtfo'd so fast.
Now I just post stuff about him for fans of his and stay away from weird fans. He attracts A LOT of females for some reason.

For a short while I wanted to get into the Sherlock show, but the fandom is fucking insane.


----------



## soy_king (Apr 26, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Considering he's in my avatar I'd have to say Stephen Fry. (But also British comedians.) I discovered him while going through old British Whose Line Is It Anyway on Youtube and I thought he was funny enough to look into. I got sucked into his literature and QI and other shows he was involved in, and his work with Hugh Laurie. Eventually I became a member of his forum and a member of a circle of fans. The only way this interest impacted my life was because of this circle of friends. Some of his most vocal fans used to direct message him all the time and he'd talk to them, and the bossiest control freak in this group controlled everyone in the circle. I realized that they were nutcases and gtfo'd so fast.
> Now I just post stuff about him for fans of his and stay away from weird fans. He attracts A LOT of females for some reason.
> 
> For a short while I wanted to get into the Sherlock show, but the fandom is fucking insane.


Your story is why I personally stay away from fandoms. As to your observation about his female fanbase, could it be the fact that he's gay makes him appear non threatening to them?


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Apr 26, 2018)

soy_king said:


> Your story is why I personally stay away from fandoms. As to your observation about his female fanbase, could it be the fact that he's gay makes him appear non threatening to them?



Fandoms are never good.  You're better off just making some friends and enjoying shows and movies with them because then it doesn't go into weird territories. I think it's that and the fact that they have empty lives. Some hardcore fans are like that.


----------



## Monika H. (Apr 26, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Fandoms are never good.  You're better off just making some friends and enjoying shows and movies with them because then it doesn't go into weird territories. I think it's that and the fact that they have empty lives. Some hardcore fans are like that.



And the sad thing is that this doesn't apply only to "big" franchises. Every type of fandom has it's own cringy, hateful fringe.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Apr 26, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> And the sad thing is that this doesn't apply only to "big" franchises. Every type of fandom has it's own cringy, hateful fringe.



And they ruin it for the groups. Weird though, I've noticed that most of them are women.


----------



## Rudol von Stroheim (Apr 26, 2018)

I've been focusing more and more on different styles regarding dog grooming - I've been mainly specialising in Schnauzer style lately - I just think the cut is so nice and neat, it looks wicked. 



Spoiler



I have my assessments soon, so I guess it's been sort of forced on me as a hobby.


Otherwise, I love getting into underrated and unknown actors / obscure or B-movie actors. Ditto for movies. I track them down, gif them/screenshot them, and if I can - let the actor know they have a fan. I just think it beats fawning over the usual suspects.
Oh and I've been reading more into organised crime lately - anything prison or crime related is an instant-watch for me. I love that shit.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Apr 26, 2018)

I do Photoshop stuff. Doing a lot of pixel art lately because its relaxing.



desertfoxgoggles said:


> I've been mainly specialising in Schnauzer style lately


Cool, I have one and I need to know how the fuck to cut her hair properly. Any material you recommend?


----------



## Rudol von Stroheim (Apr 26, 2018)

Pepito said:


> I do Photoshop stuff. Doing a lot of pixel art lately because its relaxing.
> 
> 
> Cool, I have one and I need to know how the fuck to cut her hair properly. Any material you recommend?



I'm so jealous - I love Schnauzers. Get yourself a decent pair of clippers and some thinning scissors/straight scissors. Top of the body / tail / head & ears go short with the clippers, legs thinned with thinners and beard / eyebrows / skirt nice and straight with the straight scissors. Just make sure to stay on top of the knots in their legs / bellies. 
If you don't want a schnauzer-specific style, just take the clippers all over. Just get like a 5 or 7 blade (not sure if it's different for different countries); it'll take it super short tho so I'd probably just stick to the cool style they have. B)


----------



## Count groudon (Apr 26, 2018)

I've been getting really into fishing lately. Like it's always been a hobby of mine but lately anytime the weathers nice I've been heading out to my favorite fishing hole near my house. Even thinking about buying a canoe when I have some money saved up so I can take a nice relaxing trip out somewhere to try and catch some new types of fish.

I'm also into studying plants for some weird reason now. I was just looking up some info on poison sumac to see if that was what we had growing on the vine in my yard, and I got kind of fascinated by all the stuff you can learn about them.


----------



## vaporwave baphomet (Apr 26, 2018)

ADN_VIII said:


> Origami. I've been living in a hotel for a while while I find a new place to live and I picked up paper craft to keep from going nuts. Started with planes, now animals. It's engaging enough for me to sink time into and simple enough that it's not frustrating.



You ever watch Jo Nakashima on youtube? I'm pretty terrible  at origami, but I always feel accomplished whenever I follow one of his more complicated tutorials.

As for my current obsessions, I'm always obsessing over some video game or show. Current flavors of the month are Fallout, Dragon Age, OneShot, Bojack Horseman and the Voltron reboot. If anybody wants to sperg about any of these things or more, I'd be willing to lend an ear.

Outside of being a shut in, I'm trying to get into gardening. I've managed to keep a catnip plant alive for 3 weeks. I named it Charlie, lol.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm currently passionate about military history and it has driven me into a newfound interest of paramilitary subjects and general militaria. I've been reading up on mall ninja tactical stuff, wargaming, more recent military history, World War II and Vietnam War reenactment (I didn't even know Vietnam reenactments were a thing until very recently), and I've also rekindled my interest in two childhood interests of mine: Toy army men and the _Soldier of Fortune _magazine. 

A local supermarket back where I used to live carried the magazine back in the late 1990's and early 2000's, and I remember being a kid and saving up my allowance to buy the newest issue whenever I could, usually purchased alongside a copy of something like Tips and Tricks or the official Playstation magazine. 

I really loved that overblown commando paramilitary stuff back when I was a kid in the late 90's and early 2000's (and when I was a teenager in the late 2000's). 

Unfortunately, I discovered that Soldier of Fortune has been out of print since 2016, although I have heard they still do online articles. 

This newfound interest in military and paramilitary subjects makes me want to find me some of those cheap war novels and other forms of paramilitary fiction. And I'm not talking about Tom Clancy either, although I do like Tom Clancy. 

Nah, I'm talking about the kind of stuff that makes Tom Clancy look like Charles Dickens and is just barely one or two notches above Tiberius Rising in terms of quality. Yeah, it's cringe-inducing and stupid, but it's entertaining. 

Part of me wants to write a story in a manner similar to those cheapo paramilitary thrillers. Not sure if I want to go all-original or make it a fan fiction for that extra dose of teenage nostalgia. I might even dig up some of the old Deagle Nation videos on YouTube for "inspiration".


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 27, 2018)

I've recently been interested in thinking behind moral panics and political extremism.

I've read a few books on the critical theory behind these things and it seems like the two above interests are linked in every way. They both involve the same kinds of thinking and both attract the same kind of people.

I've also taken an interest in the Chinese Civil War, Spanish Civil War and USSR in ww2. The amount of misconception about the Chinese and Soviets is astounding. All of these wars have leaders who are absolute geniuses working alongside people that would be considered lolcows if they were alive today.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 27, 2018)

I've always had a passion for the Nintendo 64, and like to collect games for my N64 that I still have.


----------



## Monika H. (Apr 27, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> All of these wars have leaders who are absolute geniuses working alongside people that would be considered lolcows if they were alive today.



Well, speaking of the Soviets, I'm reminded of the figures who lead the Purges of the Thirties: Yagoda, Ezov and Berija. Practically Stalin made each of these men make the deportations and killings, then supplanted them with their deputy and made them fall victim of the "unpersoning" system they had created. Ezov in particolar was a pathetic figure: he spent his last months on the verge of depression and alcoholism, having foreseen his fate. Berija survived as long as Stalin was alive, once big moustacho died, he was done.

Among the Nazis; Rudolf Heß (number 2 of the Nazi Party) Robert Ley and Julius Streicher were fairly lolcowish. Hell, Heß flew to England in '41 to make peace with the English because a fortune teller told him so!
And althrough they were a bit more menacing, Himmler and Göring also had their share of lolcow moments.


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 27, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Well, speaking of the Soviets, I'm reminded of the figures who lead the Purges of the Thirties: Yagoda, Ezov and Berija. Practically Stalin made each of these men make the deportations and killings, then supplanted them with their deputy and made them fall victim of the "unpersoning" system they had created. Ezov in particolar was a pathetic figure: he spent his last months on the verge of depression and alcoholism, having foreseen his fate. Berija survived as long as Stalin was alive, once big moustacho died, he was done.
> 
> Among the Nazis; Rudolf Heß (number 2 of the Nazi Party) Robert Ley and Julius Streicher were fairly lolcowish. Hell, Heß flew to England in '41 to make peace with the English because a fortune teller told him so!
> And althrough they were a bit more menacing, Himmler and Göring also had their share of lolcow moments.



The "Bloody Dwarf" and Beria the pedo (doubt this claim) are good horrorcows.  

Kulik is probably my favorite Soviet lolcow though. Kulik botched the invasion of Poland in 1920 and opposed and even sabotoged the production of machine guns, katyusha rockets and tanks. He believed that tanks encouraged cowardice and that the use of machine guns/rockets encouraged waste. 

He was quick to anger, arbitrary, fine with wasting lives needlessly and one of Stalin's war buddies.


----------



## Monika H. (Apr 27, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> The "Bloody Dwarf" and Beria the pedo (doubt this claim) are good horrorcows.
> 
> Kulik is probably my favorite Soviet lolcow though. Kulik botched the invasion of Poland in 1920 and opposed and even sabotoged the production of machine guns, katyusha rockets and tanks. He believed that tanks encouraged cowardice and that the use of machine guns/rockets encouraged waste.
> 
> He was quick to anger, arbitrary, fine with wasting lives needlessly and one of Stalin's war buddies.



Didn't Kulik also sported an Hitler stache? Doubtlessly the ideal man to fight the Germans! 

The accuse on Beria about paedophilia are commonly regarded as being a demonization on Kruschev's part. He (Beria) did still rape countless women and had a taste for schoolgirls, and was by all account a violent sexual predator.
Althrough he was no saint and probably deserved it, I pity Yezhov. His last months were a un unending torment, and he even divorced his wife to keep her out from his downfall. And she killed herself a couple of months later. Stalin's effectively made his life hell, just for having followed his orders to the letter and being generally "too good". On this aspects, Stalin was worse than Hitler in my opinion.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 28, 2018)

I have recently started writing stories again and I forgot how much I love doing that.


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 29, 2018)

Been doing short motorcycle trips, working up to a longer vacation.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Apr 29, 2018)

TiggerNits said:


> The guy Im helping with this thing actually flew the Hind that the US got from Chad before the wall fell.


See, now I’m envisioning a meme about the Virgin Airline and the Chad Helicopter.


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 29, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> See, now I’m envisioning a meme about the Virgin Airline and the Chad Helicopter.


Virgin Libya and the Chad Chad


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 30, 2018)

I am currently brainstorming ideas for a story about toy army men of all things and I am loving it.


----------



## Lady of the House (May 1, 2018)

:autism::autism: I have a bit of the tism, so I have a really bad true crime obsession. I prefer cryptids over real life monsters, but there’s not  many documentaries about mothman as compared to ones about serial killers.

I’ve also started to get into learning about the romanovs and praying mantises for some weird reason


----------



## SweetDee (May 3, 2018)

I'm an aquarist.  I like fishies.


----------



## omori (May 3, 2018)

Holden Caulfield said:


> :autism::autism: I have a bit of the tism, so I have a really bad true crime obsession. I prefer cryptids over real life monsters, but there’s not  many documentaries about mothman as compared to ones about serial killers.
> 
> I’ve also started to get into learning about the romanovs and praying mantises for some weird reason


Mantises are cute little aliens tbh.


----------



## Bugaboo (May 9, 2018)

I go through periods in my life in which I am obsessed with several things, usually it's one to three topics at a time. Hermit crabs was age 15-20 and that's what everyone remembers me for and it was probably the longest obsession I had, mostly because I based my online persona off it.

Gardening is a seasonal obsession, entomology too. In the other months of the year where I can't go outside and harass the native arthropods I usually just get slightly interested in a myriad of topics ranging from learning 3D modeling to that time I rediscovered my childhood love for Bionicles for 5 minutes.


----------



## Nova Prime (May 9, 2018)

The video games and Japanese culture are my passions. The lolcows fuel my interest in psychoanalysis.


----------



## Xetzyr (May 9, 2018)

This is my present passion, digging up crazy nutball channels on YouTube...






Most of these have almost no likes, no subscribers and no comments... or only the creator comments...






...and likes their own comments.


----------



## Derp Potato (May 9, 2018)

A car and being extremely angry while fixing said car.

Fix one thing and boom, other issues pop up because something got fixed.


----------



## 160048 (May 9, 2018)

I am an avid member of the  F.I.R.S.T organisation. This  means i help design and build 120lb robots to solve a set of  problems that are outlined each year. I've been doing it for 3 years now, and i dont think ill ever stop having this desire to do this. for contex-- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZbdwYiCY74


----------



## TheClorax (May 14, 2018)

After watching Infinity War I am now currently obsessed with Spider-Man. Be it shows, movies, games, and concept art. No clue why.


----------



## Fandom Trash (May 14, 2018)

Drawing. I want to get better, and I dont want to be like Dobby.


----------



## Monika H. (May 14, 2018)

disky said:


> I am an avid member of the  F.I.R.S.T organisation. This  means i help design and build 120lb robots to solve a set of  problems that are outlined each year. I've been doing it for 3 years now, and i dont think ill ever stop having this desire to do this. for contex-- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZbdwYiCY74


It's a very fascinating and interesting project!
Does it depend on private funding or public, or donations? 
You could post more links if you wish to.



TheClorax said:


> After watching Infinity War I am now currently obsessed with Spider-Man. Be it shows, movies, games, and concept art. No clue why.


I am not a very Super Hero person, but I think I can see what you may like in Spider Man: he's an amazing guy with original powers that is a legitimately nice person too. I always saw him as the less snobby alternative to Superman. 



Fandom Trash said:


> Drawing. I want to get better, and I dont want to be like Dobby.


Drawing it's one of those things that can be really helpful to express your emotions and unleash your imagination, and grow as a person. It also takes dedication and hard work to make significant steps in, but I think you already know that and are putting lot of effort in it by the way you spoke about it.
What do you generally draw, if I may ask? I used to make lots landscapes and cityscapes, and a bit of dead nature.


----------



## Fandom Trash (May 14, 2018)

Mainly anime stuff. Like drawing my favorite characters. Just find it fun to draw a lot.


----------



## Black Waltz (May 14, 2018)

pretending to be a right-wing Bible thumper.


----------



## Flustercuck (May 14, 2018)

I love Evil Dead II: Dead By Dawn and Army of Darkness
_a LOT_


----------



## Monika H. (May 14, 2018)

Fandom Trash said:


> Mainly anime stuff. Like drawing my favorite characters. Just find it fun to draw a lot.


Anime is a really neat style, but it also takes effort to practice well and obtain good results. Hope you are practicing it well, and I'm happy you're having fun doing it: first and foremost you should like doing what you are doing, otherwise it wouldn't have sense 



Dink Smallwood said:


> pretending to be a right-wing Bible thumper.


It's always fun, isn't it? 



Flustercuck said:


> I love Evil Dead II: Dead By Dawn and Army of Darkness
> _a LOT_


Seems interesting! Are you a fan only of that title, or the of the whole series in general?


----------



## Flustercuck (May 14, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Seems interesting! Are you a fan only of that title, or the of the whole series in general?


I just adore those two movies, I can't really get into series usually as they span over many many episodes and take ages to catch up to


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 14, 2018)

Been getting into comics, alongside my current manga obsession, and my never ending love for computers and video games. Oh, and Doom.


----------



## Count groudon (May 14, 2018)

I've always had a weird thing for fantasy crap. Especially from the 80's and 90's. My older cousin is a hardcore fantasy geek and he poisoned my mind with it from a young age and now I spend my time consuming media about dragons and what have you. I'm also super into reading about mythology, especially Greek and Norse. I even have a very lame habit of naming things after mythological characters. 

Lately I've also picked up a habit of going on hikes in the woods in my spare time. I love taking in the local scenery and I think it's fun to look at all the plants and animals I can find in my area, and it's a good way to get away from everything when something's on my mind.


----------



## Monika H. (May 14, 2018)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Been getting into comics, alongside my current manga obsession, and my never ending love for computers and video games. Oh, and Doom.


Doom is always a classic... what kind of Manga and comics are you reading as of now, if I may ask?



Count groudon said:


> I've always had a weird thing for fantasy crap. Especially from the 80's and 90's. My older cousin is a hardcore fantasy geek and he poisoned my mind with it from a young age and now I spend my time consuming media about dragons and what have you. I'm also super into reading about mythology, especially Greek and Norse. I even have a very lame habit of naming things after mythological characters.
> 
> Lately I've also picked up a habit of going on hikes in the woods in my spare time. I love taking in the local scenery and I think it's fun to look at all the plants and animals I can find in my area, and it's a good way to get away from everything when something's on my mind.


I too have also had a soft spot for Norse and ancient Germanic lore...
What kind of mythos and/or series are you interested in?
Also, hiking is a really nice activity to do: it helps keeping up shape and have the occasional breathtaking view


----------



## Count groudon (May 14, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Doom is always a classic... what kind of Manga and comics are you reading as of now, if I may ask?
> 
> 
> I too have also had a soft spot for Norse and ancient Germanic lore...
> ...


I'm mostly fond of the old stories of heroes like Heracles and Orion and the like. They're rad because I enjoy reading about people conquering monsters and things like that, but also because back then the heroes in stories were usually massive assholes who were only heroic because they were really tough. It's just cool to see what cultures used to consider heroic back in the day. I also love the kind of odd and creative myths like the story Baldur being immune to everything but mistletoe and Loki using that to fuck him over and start the end of the world pretty much for lulz. Some of the stories they came up with had a lot of interesting ideas, it's like when you were on the playground making up stories with your friends on the playground but on an epic scale.

And I have found quite a few cooks things on hikes. My favorite being the time I found a really weird little Christmas shrine made with old dirty and broken Christmas decorations out in the woods. It was super creepy and out of place, kind of like something you'd see in an old B movie.


----------



## 160048 (May 15, 2018)

disky said:


> I am an avid member of the  F.I.R.S.T organisation. This  means i help design and build 120lb robots to solve a set of  problems that are outlined each year. I've been doing it for 3 years now, and i dont think ill ever stop having this desire to do this. for contex-- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZbdwYiCY74





Spoiler: Original comment






Heinrich Himmler said:


> It's a very fascinating and interesting project!
> Does it depend on private funding or public, or donations?
> You could post more links if you wish to.
> 
> ...







@Heinrich Himmler so here is the deal. This organization is made up of many teams from around the world. The individual teams get money three ways. They organize Charity and fundraising. (My teams fundraising is an official non-profit). You can get money from a school if your apart of that. The last way is  there are sponsorships that companys and organisations can give the teams. My teams big sponcers are cambels soup,  lockeed Martin, and the us army.

The official F.I.R.S.T(For Inspiration and Recognition of Science and Technology) company is an official non-profit charity, and they collect most of their funds off of donations and merchandise.

If your slightly interested I'll include  pictures and 2 videos.

I would not sugest reading this, but here is the 200 page game manual. I'm just proving that this event is like any sport, with specific regulations
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjADegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw0Rbfo0ADFZs7ukRkCbK-BW

Video of the 2018 game(it changes every year)
https://youtu.be/HZbdwYiCY74
This is a very good match from april this year
https://youtu.be/occzuDWL2eI
https://youtu.be/kZu19jLiB_M
PS. The first 15 seconds are autonomus, and the drivers can't touch the controls. After athat it's a 2 minute teleop period, so the two drivers can interact with the robot.

I do the coding for the team, and I do it in c++. For any other questions, you know where to find me.


----------



## Monika H. (May 15, 2018)

Count groudon said:


> I'm mostly fond of the old stories of heroes like Heracles and Orion and the like. They're rad because I enjoy reading about people conquering monsters and things like that, but also because back then the heroes in stories were usually massive assholes who were only heroic because they were really tough. It's just cool to see what cultures used to consider heroic back in the day. I also love the kind of odd and creative myths like the story Baldur being immune to everything but mistletoe and Loki using that to fuck him over and start the end of the world pretty much for lulz. Some of the stories they came up with had a lot of interesting ideas, it's like when you were on the playground making up stories with your friends on the playground but on an epic scale.
> 
> And I have found quite a few cooks things on hikes. My favorite being the time I found a really weird little Christmas shrine made with old dirty and broken Christmas decorations out in the woods. It was super creepy and out of place, kind of like something you'd see in an old B movie.


Well, you can always find the most unexpected things out in the wild...
Regarding the creativity in some mythos you mentioned, it's true that it's a thing shared by all mythos, especially the Greek and African ones! Sure, they have to be approached with the mind the people had back then, to get immersed in them and understand them better.
Anyway, it's a great and educational interest, so keep it up! 



disky said:


> @Heinrich Himmler so here is the deal. This organization is made up of many teams from around the world. The individual teams get money three ways. They organize Charity and fundraising. (My teams fundraising is an official non-profit). You can get money from a school if your apart of that. The last way is  there are sponsorships that companys and organisations can give the teams. My teams big sponcers are cambels soup,  lockeed Martin, and the us army.
> 
> The official F.I.R.S.T(For Inspiration and Recognition of Science and Technology) company is an official non-profit charity, and they collect most of their funds off of donations and merchandise.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a whole world of dedication and creative thinking from a lot of people. I've started seeing the links now, and I have to say I find it all to be very interesting and thoughtful. 
It always makes me happy when I discover those kind of projects and organizations: they are very constructive and educational, and plus help binding people from all the world, thanks to the common goal and interests.
It's a really noble and educational project, and I think you're a great person partaking in that.


----------



## Mr Fister 2 (May 15, 2018)

Reading a shit-ton of berserk. Just got done with the rape horse part.


Spoiler


----------



## Witlich (May 22, 2018)

Spoiler: You really wanna know?



_You've heard of manic pixie dream girl, now get ready for ..._





_Depressive ogre nightmare man!_

Ah, man, I don't think I can fully explain why I adore Strong so much. He's got so much potential for the most character development, in my opinion; from forming a close friendship with the Sole Survivor to finally knowing what the "m.ilk of human kindness" is. Sometimes I think about how the SS would explain to him what the m.ilk of human kindness really is.


----------



## slimes (May 22, 2018)

I generally hide away working on developing ideas for an original thing so lots of fandoms and hobbies just sort of pass me by but...

Dammit I really enjoyed the Made in Abyss anime. Took a while for me to sit down and watch it but holy shit those backgrounds and character designs!


----------



## Hell0 (May 23, 2018)

obscure youtubers who make werid videos and never go over an inside voice. it's so calming


----------



## Derp Potato (May 23, 2018)

Tool/item restoration videos on Youtube.


----------



## Bugaboo (May 23, 2018)

Getting interested in the furby fandom and furbies in general. Too bad old furbies are like 50-80 dollars each


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 23, 2018)

Gundam and anime's with cute girls in it


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (May 23, 2018)

Been really getting into a lot of older JRPGs, like Pokemon Silver, the original Final Fantasy, Breath of Fire etc.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (May 23, 2018)

Heaven help me, I'm writing a Ready Player One work of fan-fiction, for reasons unclear even to me. Other than as a method to teach myself Scrivener, maybe. And deep seated masochism, definitely.  I did in fact like both the book and the movie, but honestly not *that* much. Yet here I am. 8,000 words in and researching the best-selling vehicles of 1981.

What's odd is that there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of fan-fiction about the book or movie on either Wattpad, FF.net or AO3. And what there is, is mostly of the "Wade wakes up and finds he's now Nolan Sorrento's rent boy. Find out what happens as he enters into a new life of submission and feminization. All to a soundtrack of Duran Duran," variety.

Which is not what I'm doing. What I'm writing is going to be -- insofar as I can pull it off -- a completely canon parallel story to the novel, utilizing Cline's world-building but none of his characters, with maybe some reference to them at the end. We'll see how that works. I guess one thing I don't need to have to worry about a fandom getting pissy with me, at least, if I garble any details. There simply doesn't seem to be much of one.


----------



## Count groudon (May 23, 2018)

I used to be really into making clay sculptures, and I'm thinking about getting back into it. My proudest creation was a model of Homer Simpson as a pony I made for my brony friend. He was not amused.

I also started playing the old Donkey Kong country games to 100% and I gotta say I remember why I ignored most of the bonuses as a kid.


----------



## Joe_Camel (Sep 13, 2018)

It's Evil Dead. It's always Evil Dead.


----------



## takemetoyourgrave (Sep 13, 2018)

the xfiles
im on season 4 and i just want scully and mulder to be happy


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Sep 13, 2018)

Slow Cookers are amazing and I have been obsessed with making food in them lately. I got a recipe for a pot roast using ranch and au jus mix off reddit and people love it. Maybe it will even get me laid one day


----------



## Witlich (Sep 13, 2018)

The Isle. I can't play enough of this game, even if it's still in alpha.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 13, 2018)

I don't like to use the term "fangirling" but after watching The Wicker Man (ORIGINAL Wicker Man, mind you! Not the Cage-tastic remake) I've totally been fangirling over Christopher Lee. Very handsome, and holy shit he was so badass. I am sad that I didn't learn how badass he was until after his passing, I would like to have appreciated the man more while he was still with us. 
I've been watching his Dracula films, which has branched out into an interest in Hammer Horror films in general. In my research I'm also learning a lot about Peter Cushing who in addition to being a great actor and Christopher's best friend, was apparently the sweetest cinnamon roll of a man to ever exist. 

We've got plenty of cows (Abby Brown, Stacy Barrington, etc) that are perfect examples of why you should never get a tattoo of your current obsession but fuck me, I CANNOT get the idea of a Christopher Lee tribute tattoo out of my head. I want it to be based on this image...


 
...but with an Iron Maiden shirt. Don't even try to tell me that isn't badass. The man was a metalhead, he would have appreciated it.


----------



## Jewish Pawn (Sep 13, 2018)

My corporate job is soul crushing me and i miss the days of being an industrial mechanic so I'm getting back into car building, I've had this 85 ranger for months and the engine is starting to go. So I'm going to swap from a 2.8 v6 to a 302 and redo everything internally and externally and hopefully I'll have a 700hp truck within a year.


----------



## firestoopscience (Sep 14, 2018)

<---- My Waifu.

In all seriousness, I got back to a DW/ROTK kick for about 2 years since my last fandom was fucking shit. Fandoms suck, but it's best when you have a small group of friends who will love and bash your passions at the same time.


----------



## Pinup Paracelsus (Sep 15, 2018)

I discovered Bob Ross not too long ago and he's a beautiful man... Also, long Creepypasta stories, Tales from the Gas Station tops them all by far!


----------



## ForgedBlades (Sep 15, 2018)

This web series.


----------



## HaldolJunkie (Sep 16, 2018)

Good ol' stamp collecting


----------



## drain (Sep 16, 2018)

jerking off


----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 16, 2018)

Old-school sci-fi anime, namely Dirty Pair, Bubblegum Crisis, Patlabor, and Urusei Yatsura. I've also been trying to get back into drawing in between classes and work.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## SeaPancake (Sep 20, 2018)

Currently lusting after the gay magician Dorian Pavus from Dragon Age. His mustache. His sass. His beauty mark at the corner of his eye. His buzzed undercut. His insistence of dressing with one arm always bare for no fucking reason. His very obvious existence as a brown rip off of Oscar Wilde. His rather insensitive and sheltered world view regarding slaves and people that dress less nicely than him. His attraction to a horned orc (or potentially me, another gay magician). Everything about him is love and life.


----------



## Kurtzko (Sep 26, 2018)

My very strong interest in prosthetics has resulted in my current major choice, Biomed Engineering. Im rather sure it counts as some off fetish at this point


----------



## Trans-istor (Sep 26, 2018)

It's gone to the point where I've decided to major in mechanical engineering and join the Navy.


----------



## Gorillagorillagorilla (Sep 26, 2018)

Figuring out how to get on this shit


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 26, 2018)

Robert Howard's Bran Mak Morn stories and work.


----------



## Lensherr (Sep 26, 2018)

I've been getting back into hunting lately. I just got back from an incredible pronghorn antelope hunt in Cody, Wyoming and brought back 270 pounds of meat between the four antelope me and my dad killed (one buck and one doe each), plus a massive elk leg and backstrap that our friend in Idaho gave us when we visited him on our way back. I've got a bear tag for my home state and am planning on getting a deer and elk combo tag for the upcoming season. Me and my dad have a tree stand setup in the woods near our house which I've killed deer out of two years in a row now (and that I only spent about four hours or so total in it), and I'm planning on using it even more heavily this year. I want to get to the point where I'm completely self-sufficient as far as meat goes: I want all the meat in my freezer to be game that I've harvested (big game, birds, fish).


----------



## PT 522 (May 11, 2019)

I got into woodcarving recently and it's all I can think of wanting to do.


----------



## PT 940 (May 11, 2019)

Reading.  All kinds of stuff, too.  Books, audiobooks, fiction, non-fiction, poetry, foreign stuff that's been translated, fanfiction, all kinds of good stuff.


----------



## PL 001 (May 12, 2019)

Tabletop pen and paper games, especially DM'ing them. I've been running a home brewed D&D campaign for a very long time now. It's great fun for me to have all this lore and history and mythos for my homebrew world, and also expand upon it with player input and how their actions shape and change things. It's rewarding to engage in this group storytelling and end each night with the players happy and enthusiastic for more. It's a good way to hone your creative and improv skills, thinking on your feet as players will always find a way or make decisions you didn't anticipate.

They're great fun, and I've had some of the most enjoyable times with my friends, my brothers and introducing new people to tabletop. If you have any sort of creative bent, these games are a treasure trove.


----------



## lurk_moar (May 12, 2019)

Studying for and passing my state board exam soon.


----------



## Hikikomori-Yume (May 12, 2019)

Archiving media and digital information.
I have a 24tb NAS that I got in 2013/2014 I use as a torrent server, I'm going to archive stuff to BD-Rs.
The plan is to build a massive archive of media and stuff as a sort of time capsule, so in decades time I can go back and see what life was like back when.
I'm super obsessed about decades and culture.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 12, 2019)

I have a few things I veer dangerously close into sheer autism about.





Giant Robot stuff, but especially Battletech/MechWarrior.  Yes, I know mecha are exceptional in practical warfare.  I don't care.  They're fucking awesome.  I am upset with the trajectory of the franchise, particularly where Piranha Games and Harebrained Schemes are involved.
Post-apoc stuff in general, but Fallout in particular.  It should be noted that I fucking hate the direction Bethesda has taken with the series, and I hate the exceptional individuals that have infested the fanbase with shipping and crap as an indirect result of Beth's revival of Fallout.  (Craig Boone is not fucking gay you retards, stop that.  Sawyer already gave you Arcade and Veronica.)
Lastly, I'm utterly enamored with the Jojo's Bizarre Adventure series.  I think Araki is a pretty clever person (who has made some mistakes, but that's fine, we all make mistakes) and I think the series is just so ridiculously fun while still demonstrating the capability to be more than a silly lark into shounen tropes.  I am absolutely dismayed by the number of fujoshits and so on who seem to share my interest in JJBA.


----------



## Mazinkaiser (May 12, 2019)

I got back into Gunpla (Plastic Gundam Models) again after a decade hiatus and I've already spent about $700 on kits and supplies. Plastic crack is no fucking joke, kids. Real talk though, this entire hobby is like making action figures that don't look like shit and don't cost an arm and a leg, who the fuck would buy a Robot Spirits figure if there's a kit?


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (May 12, 2019)

Writing. I've been planning on writing a character for a historical kind of RPG thing for history enthusiasts and I've created a character from the Edwardian era. I'm currently obsessed with studying Edwardian details to get the story right and for the next coming months to next year, I'll be writing his back story.


----------



## Chichan (May 13, 2019)

Trying to learn how to edit/make a 3d mesh and failing also organizing my mods folder.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (May 13, 2019)

D&D 5e. Specifically retooling Curse Of Strahd into including JoJo's Bizarre Adventure inspired encounters including but not limited to a version of Strahd whom more closely resembles Dio in his abilities, and making The Death House into a creepy version of Super Fly.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 13, 2019)

Tormenting myself, obviously.


----------



## Reynard (May 13, 2019)

I’m absolutely obsessed with guitar effects pedals.  The sound, the look, the history, etc.  talk that stuff to me and I’ll sperg the hell out gushing about them.


----------



## Bean5 (Jun 30, 2019)

Been enjoying custom actionfigure building as of late. More like modding figmas with revlo or whatever by casting heads and bodies and fixing mobility issues. 
Been inspired by this dude to keep pushing what I can do. It's a quaint little hobby








						Yahoo!ブログ サービス終了
					

Yahoo!ブログ サービス終了



					blogs.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## Son of Odin (Jun 30, 2019)

Lately I've been getting into folk metal bands especially from both Northern and Eastern Europe. Latest discovery was of the band Skyforger from Latvia but I've also been listening to Arkona and Temnozor from Russia, Ensiferum and Moonsorrow from Finland, and Tyr from the Faroe Islands


----------



## Bean5 (Jun 30, 2019)

Son of Odin said:


> Lately I've been getting into folk metal bands especially from both Northern and Eastern Europe. Latest discovery was of the band Skyforger from Latvia but I've also been listening to Arkona and Temnozor from Russia, Ensiferum and Moonsorrow from Finland, and Tyr from the Faroe Islands


Have you heard of equilibrium? 

Not  really into the doom n gloom of some metal,  but folks metal has a weird wholesomeness to it. Depending on the song of course


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 30, 2019)

Dark Horse's early Star Wars comics- the Rogue Squadron and Tales of the Jedi stuff from back before even Lucas gave a shit about continuing the series. 

Also the Old-Time Radio program "Quiet Please".


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm fascinated by packaging conspiracies; there is an interview with david foster wallace where he describes the inherent paradox of trying to combat entertainment overindulgance.

The paradox is that if you bring the message seriously, only people that are free from entertainment overondulgance will hear your message. And if you package the message in an entertaining way, you become what you're trying to fight (entertainment).

Sometimes I package what I consider genuine conspiracies to deliver them to people who might not have accepted the package had it been accurately labelled. Sometimes I package intentional nonsense in a package labelled conspiracy.

It should be completely obvious, but I am endlessly fascinated that for the majority of people it's the packaging, the window dressing, that decides on whether they would reconsider a pre-existing opinion and not the underlaying, verifiable data. It's one of the tragedies of the human condition.

Also Alex Jones is a genius. Not because he tells the truth, because he doesn't, or because he exposes real conspiracies, because he rarely does, but because he so effortlessly jumps back and forth between being batshit crazy and talking about something real but hard to believe.


----------



## Son of Odin (Jun 30, 2019)

KidSparrow said:


> Have you heard of equilibrium?
> 
> Not  really into the doom n gloom of some metal,  but folks metal has a weird wholesomeness to it. Depending on the song of course


Not until now.
I've just looked them up and listened to their song Wirtshaus Gaudi. I like them so far, they remind me a bit of Korpiklaani and even a little bit of Alestorm though I haven't heard very much of those yet either. I'll definitely check out more of their music.


----------



## Bean5 (Jun 30, 2019)

Son of Odin said:


> Not until now.
> I've just looked them up and listened to their song Wirtshaus Gaudi. I like them so far, they remind me a bit of Korpiklaani and even a little bit of Alestorm though I haven't heard very much of those yet either. I'll definitely check out more of their music.


I know they did 1 parody song about beer in English and put it on YT. Seem like decent folk. I'll check out the folks you mentioned as well


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jun 30, 2019)

The Disney Duck universe. I unironically believe it is real (seriously) and I plan to move to Duckburg, Calisota and marry Webby Vanderquack.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jul 2, 2019)

KidSparrow said:


> I know they did 1 parody song about beer in English and put it on YT. Seem like decent folk. I'll check out the folks you mentioned as well



Making metal songs about beer is a time honored tradition, Tankard built a 35 year long career out of it.


----------



## kadoink (Jul 2, 2019)

art, animation. Hoping to one day defeat insomnia and actually pass out in under 2 and a half hours when I go to bed.


----------



## Bean5 (Jul 2, 2019)

The old theme was better


Webby's Boyfriend said:


> The Disney Duck universe. I unironically believe it is real (seriously) and I plan to move to Duckburg, Calisota and marry Webby Vanderquack.


----------



## horsemeat69 (Jul 2, 2019)

Wow so many loser nerds on here

My life revolves around gym, my wife and my work
my wife likes nerd shit like anemia and video games, so i guess that makes me a fellow "geek"


----------



## Surf and TERF (Jul 4, 2019)

Life is mostly work and "relationship" stuff. For personal enjoyment though- I've been powering through every David Sedaris audiobook I've been able to find over the past couple months. That, and listening to the new Elton John soundtrack on repeat. 

Oh my God, it's so good.


----------



## LordofTendons (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm into the sims again and I can't some up for air.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 5, 2019)

The Krosmoz (Dofus/Wakfu universe)

The Flaming Lips

Rhythm Games

The White Stripes

Muse Dash

David Lynch


----------



## Count groudon (Jul 5, 2019)

I dunno, I’ve always had a lifelong passion for technology and music, but lately I’ve gotten into studying the bizarre  methods people tried to use to fly before planes were a thing, with my personal favorite being Asia’s hilarious fixation on strapping kites to people backs as a form of execution and an attempt at transportation, and I’ve also been pretty into looking into to the planning stage/beta phase elements from old games I like. It’s kind of fascinating to see all the shit they tried out with the old games I loved as a kid before they actually released them.


----------



## JM 590 (Jul 5, 2019)

Count groudon said:


> I dunno, I’ve always had a lifelong passion for technology and music, but lately I’ve gotten into studying the bizarre  methods people tried to use to fly before planes were a thing, with my personal favorite being Asia’s hilarious fixation on strapping kites to people backs as a form of execution and an attempt at transportation, and I’ve also been pretty into looking into to the planning stage/beta phase elements from old games I like. It’s kind of fascinating to see all the shit they tried out with the old games I loved as a kid before they actually released them.


Oh, dude, are you reading www.tcrf.net?  If not, you're gonna get lost in that website for months.  I've read countless articles about random games on that site, beta/unused stuff is so fascinating.


----------



## Count groudon (Jul 5, 2019)

Piss said:


> Oh, dude, are you reading www.tcrf.net?  If not, you're gonna get lost in that website for months.  I've read countless articles about random games on that site, beta/unused stuff is so fascinating.


Fuck yeah bro. The second I discovered that site was the day that my productivity died. I especially love reading about older games from the 80’s and 90’s because it’s neat to see what ideas they had and hear about what they could and couldn’t accomplish with the hardware they had back in the day.


----------



## JM 590 (Jul 5, 2019)

Count groudon said:


> Fuck yeah bro. The second I discovered that site was the day that my productivity died. I especially love reading about older games from the 80’s and 90’s because it’s neat to see what ideas they had and hear about what they could and couldn’t accomplish with the hardware they had back in the day.



Here's a few articles worth reading in case you haven't come across them yet:

https://tcrf.net/Proto:Chrono_Cross/Graphical_Differences Menu portraits for the giant character roster which sort of shows off the characters in order of importance, most of the main ones were completed while the bottom-of-the-barrel characters were just sketches or hadn't even been implemented.  Also autistic levels of shading detail were updated, which shows how much care they put into the art of that game

https://tcrf.net/The_New_Tetris Giant uncensored unapologetic rants

https://tcrf.net/Super_Danganronpa_2:_Sayonara_Zetsubou_Gakuen_(PlayStation_Portable) lol boobs

https://tcrf.net/Pikmin_2/Version_Differences The Pikmin series uses real-world licensed products, so the regional differences are really interesting.  And speaking of Pikmin... 

https://tcrf.net/Pikmin/Windows_Executable Pikmin 1 outright has its debugging software for Windows right on the retail disc.  I've never seen another game with that.  

https://tcrf.net/Donkey_Kong_(Arcade)#Hidden_Text And there's a sweet one: if you could hack into Donkey Kong's ROM and read that back in the 80's, you could get a job at Nintendo and learn from the very people who'd go on to make video games a household thing.  

But yeah dude, this stuff's fascinating.  I've come across a little bit of everything on that wiki.


----------



## Faket0Fake (Jul 5, 2019)

Recently, I have got back into 40k and Necromunda, very much a luxury hobby to have but fun. I've been looking for more activities me and my partner can enjoy together when we aren't working or at the gym so I took her to the local GW and spent way too much money. It's worked well though, still teaching her the rules but painting together and having really long conversations has been therapeutic to our relationship. We've not had no many heart to hearts since we first started a relationship.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jul 5, 2019)

Piss said:


> Oh, dude, are you reading www.tcrf.net?  If not, you're gonna get lost in that website for months.  I've read countless articles about random games on that site, beta/unused stuff is so fascinating.





Count groudon said:


> Fuck yeah bro. The second I discovered that site was the day that my productivity died. I especially love reading about older games from the 80’s and 90’s because it’s neat to see what ideas they had and hear about what they could and couldn’t accomplish with the hardware they had back in the day.









Spoiler









						Hidden Palace
					






					hiddenpalace.org
				




You want to check out Resident Evil 1.5? Of course you do.





						Biohazard 2 (Nov 6, 1996 prototype) - Hidden Palace
					






					hiddenpalace.org


----------



## JM 590 (Jul 5, 2019)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> View attachment 829047
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## queerape (Jul 8, 2019)

Lately I’ve been addicted to going outside and being outdoors. It’s really nice now.


----------



## Otterly (Jul 8, 2019)

ThePurpleProse said:


> Taxidermy, it's very relaxing.



I used to have a neighbour who was a taxidermist - they had an infestation of some kind of dermestid beetle that spread to all the neighbouring flats. Barf. 

But yes, interesting. Hard to get right as well.


----------



## Bruh moment (Jul 8, 2019)

Origami. I kinda liked it in my childhood, but never got over simple things. Right now I'm focusing on modular origami.


Spoiler: Look at this bad boy







It's not perfect tho, might redo later.


----------



## Count groudon (Jul 8, 2019)

Bruh moment said:


> Origami. I kinda liked it in my childhood, but never got over simple things. Right now I'm focusing on modular origami.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Look at this bad boy
> ...


Origami is the coolest shit to me. It’s so amazing how the human mind can take something as simple as folding a sheet of paper and turn it into a complex art form.

Sadly most I can make is either a paper boat or a paper plane.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm currently writing a fictional gay romance loosely based on Ralph and Warski's various misadventures from the end of Knoxville to the AIM AIM AIM episode. The first draft is roughly 1/12th done. Yes, this is something I'm actually doing.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 8, 2019)

Right now it's knitting, lock picking, comic books, Sims 3, Resident Evil 4, and Monster Hunter for the Switch.

An Adeptus Custodes thing I knit to practice fair isle.
I'm getting better at lock picking, but I'm still not that good. It's fun though, like a puzzle for people who can't do Rubik's Cubes or Sudoku.
I've been reading Moon Knight and Gold Digger. Liking them both so far.
Sims 3 is Sims 3 and I'm very much a noob at Monster Hunter. I keep reflexively using Dark Souls controls, and that's how I mainly die. RE4 is one of those games I am always replaying. It's so much fun.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 8, 2019)

A few buddies of mine have been going shooting, off roading, mountain biking and airsofting a whole bunch lately and now we're trying to build an app for "Tactical Sporting" that offers things that help with the kind of outdoor activity that builds relevant skills, lets you share progress, advice, etc with local people and expandable to offer shit like leaderboards for different challenges. I've interviewed two Estonian app developers today and talked to potential in app advertisers


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jul 13, 2019)

Guilty Gear. I watched a lore video about it a couple weeks ago and now I'm hooked. The characters and music are fantastic.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Jul 14, 2019)

Writing a book. I know my skills and imagination are sub par, but has that ever deterred anyone?
I would also like to get started in some manual work like carpentry, stonecutting or gunsmithing, but finding someone today to teach you about it is a bit hard.


----------

